# Built in 850 liters aquarium between toilet and kitchen



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

My first aquarium project, it will be a aquarium between toilet and kitchen, with 130 cm, height 65 ck and deap 112 cm.
Here are some pictures of what i got for now.
Some ideas, feedback, tips and advice would be nice..


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

omg dude thats cool, how you build the back drop/rocks???


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, so cool ! I love the dimensions. It'll be so interesting to watch. Great job !


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully the divider in the tank dose a good job of blocking the view, nothing like being in the kitchen watching someone in the bathroom...... very cool anywho, cant wait to see the setup pictures!


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

ZOF, that was the first thing that came to mind for me too. Then I thought, they must not be 'merican.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Puuhhh, yesterday i start puting on some epoxy, i understand that the colours are to dark now, so i have to start over again whith the painting, many hours in front of me, starting now with putting on a new layer cement...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cement on styrofoam? looks good

what are your stocking plans?

welcome to the forum.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> cement on styrofoam? looks good
> 
> what are your stocking plans?
> 
> welcome to the forum.


Yes cement on styrofoam.

Sorry but my english is not so good, what you mean whith stocking plans?

Now i made the first pice, some pictures.

Only coulor.








Whith epoxy, very glossy









Under water it looks more nice, maybe little bit strong coulors, but i like that.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

details look great! 

stocking plans, as in what kind of fish will you be adding?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Just noticed, that Wave Maker you have is one I was considering getting as well. It runs on 240v if you bought it from Hong Kong so you WILL need a voltage converter (not travel plug as it might overload that).

Really like the work you put into your background, looks awesome.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep putting up pictures. I want to see how this thing comes along. Really nice so far!


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> details look great!
> 
> stocking plans, as in what kind of fish will you be adding?


I have not decide that yet, but there is a lot of choices here and its cheap (thailand).


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Tazman said:


> Just noticed, that Wave Maker you have is one I was considering getting as well. It runs on 240v if you bought it from Hong Kong so you WILL need a voltage converter (not travel plug as it might overload that).
> 
> Really like the work you put into your background, looks awesome.


Thanks, i stay in thailand so that will not be an issue.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, i have not decided yet what kind of fish i will have in the tank, i while ago i went to chatuchak market in bangkok, i took some pictures there (around 90).
Here you can see them if you are intressted.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103245965383293638990/Chatuchak?authkey=Gv1sRgCO2ik-zHkLGJAw#

Some samples.

Ciklids, 50 cent each..










Nice aquarium










Some fish


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Will this filter work good enouf for water filtration (40-60 liter).


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

wow some really cool fish in those pictures!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

My goodness... I can't help but say that I'm drooling over the selection you've got there! I'd probably be wandering around staring at fish and supplies for HOURS. And very cool looking tank you're working on!


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

The first piece siliconed, 3 tubs of silicone...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking of maybe using this kind of lightning, will it turn out nice, or what do you guys think?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Its all about taste, I prefer fresh water with live plants so my lighting needs to be in the 6500k range, if you are just doing fish only then its what ever color catches your fancy, I'm sure though the fish will appreciate something closer to day light then a crazy single color tank. If this is a true display tank then I would do a main light of close to the daylight spectrum and then add in other smaller lights of different colors to highlight areas.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

your doing awesome job. I'm jealous of the market you have by you, we have nothing even close to that here.
I like the colored light choice, will those be in the water?


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

zof said:


> Its all about taste, I prefer fresh water with live plants so my lighting needs to be in the 6500k range, if you are just doing fish only then its what ever color catches your fancy, I'm sure though the fish will appreciate something closer to day light then a crazy single color tank. If this is a true display tank then I would do a main light of close to the daylight spectrum and then add in other smaller lights of different colors to highlight areas.


Nice tip, tanks...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Hanky said:


> your doing awesome job. I'm jealous of the market you have by you, we have nothing even close to that here.
> I like the colored light choice, will those be in the water?


Thanks, no i will build some kind of ramp for it.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

I just put in the second large piece, will test whith water in a few days, will be intressting to see if it breaks or not.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice progress! Are you still unsure of what fish your keeping?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

this looks like it will put my bathroom tank to shame....


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see the finished tank...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

That is amazing! Very interested in watching your progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

How is the set up coming along? Any progress?


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looked through your pics and i must say AMAZING JOB BUDDY! makes me envy your tank  I would LOVE to do a project like that but work keeps me going lol. The amount of fish you can pick from is also simply amazing with we had something like that in southern california! look forward to see the progress look slike its been a few ticks since your last post.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, a while back i put in two 50w led chip, have 2 more but i think 2 will be enoughf, very good and strong lights 

http://s2.postimage.org/jt708khvt/IMG_1036.jpg


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Finished pics, please!

I'm dying to know what it looks like!

Thank you.


----------

